# Filming from a Kayak makes it a commercial vessel???



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Mod Edit: Dr Google tells me this is bullshit, so read at your own risk. Cannot find a legit source and none has been provided.

[nsfw]Guys dont know if you have seen this or not, bloody disgraceful...

MEDIA RELEASE
Coalition the only answer as Rudd Labor and Greens slap GO PRO
enforcement action on recreational fishing media and anglers
CEO of the Australian Marine Alliance (AMA) Dean Logan today highlighted that the only safe vote for the
2013 federal election for millions of recreational fisherman and allied businesses was the Federal Coalition,
as Labor / Green policy now seeks to impose heavy fines on recreational anglers and recreational fishing
media who take footage of fishing activity.
Mr Logan, "Thanks to Labor and the Greens recreational anglers who fish from a kayak and who take
footage with their GO PRO and upload this footage to a sponsored facebook page, will be deemed by the
Australian Marine Safety Authority (AMSA) and State Agencies, as operating a 'domestic commercial
vessel'.
"If their vessel does not comply with the litany of commercial vessel requirements - for instance having their
boat surveyed on an annual basis - they will be subject to court action and issued with substantial
commercial based penalties.
"The situation is so bad that some state authorities are even suggesting that they could stream through
media already uploaded to hundreds of websites and sponsor based facebook pages and issue penalties
retrospectively."
State jurisdictions have enacted enabling legislation to enforce new laws passed by Federal Labor and the
Greens and implemented by the Australian Marine and Safety Authority (AMSA).
http://nationalsystem.amsa.gov.au/
As it stands vessels involved in production of TV fishing shows are not considered promotional activity or
part of a film set and so are not exempt from the legislation. As a result they will be deemed to be operating
a 'domestic commercial vessel' if they film fishing activity and post this footage on television, onto a
sponsors website or facebook page. They will subsequently need to comply with domestic commercial
vessels requirements or face large fines and prosecution.
Mr Logan concluded, "It's very clear that Federal Labor and the Greens are anti-business, anti-fishing and
anti-fun.
"Labor simply cannot be trusted. These are draconian laws drummed up on the back of a postage stamp in
Canberra.
"By any objective standard the laws lack commonsense and a genuine understanding of Australian culture
and the notion of a 'fair go'.
"The irony of this legislation is that Labor and the Greens have single handedly turned every fishing and
boating media outlet and millions of angry Australians against them only one week into their federal election
campaign.
"I wonder what Kevin Rudd's Obama spin doctors have to say about that," ended Mr Logan.[/nsfw]


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

ke?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Media release? By whom?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

mingle said:


> Sounds like a lot of scaremongering and hot-air by someone with a vested interest...


Yep, strong smell of bullshit.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

I want the truth... Prease!


----------



## troutfisher (Jan 25, 2009)

What a load of garbage. :shock:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

So tempted to get this in print media!

Need, source, very, quickly...


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

The only place I can find it sourced is by Shufoy on both the forums.

Sup Shufoy?


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

It lost me as soon as it used the name Go Pro.


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

See attached media release.

Sorry guys, been awol with child..


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Heres a link to Al McGlashans site as well;

http://www.almcglashan.com/news-full.php?id=309


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Well that settles it then. Its quite an obvious agenda when you think about it.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for that Brett, going in Yak Fisher news for sure now!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2013)

So dose this mean that catch and release comps will be no more as you need to take a photo.


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Al McGlashan is a first order clown, who is perpetually on the verge of going off half cocked.
Well, not on the verge, he successfully does it frequently.
I enjoy a lot of the footage he collects, but suffering through the commentary is a high price to pay.

I'm not aware of the Australian Marine Alliance - are they a legit organisation?

Certainly smells bad to me. What do you think Cheborneck?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Is the problem the new law, or the Victorian Police's interpretation of it?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

There are loads of laws in place like this that we break every day.
This wouldn't effect the average guy but it could be used against you if you stepped out of line.

Seems like it all has an agenda to me.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

If it looks like bullshit, smells like bullshit....

But dont let that stop anyone playing the victim. Life is so much better when you got the outrage dialed to MAX and a belief that you're so significant whole guberments are out to get you.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Apparently it is a beat up to some extent but Victorian authorities have everyone worried in mexico.

Seems like AMSA isn't as united as they wish you to believe, more news at 11...


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

badmotorfinger said:


> If it looks like bullshit, smells like bullshit....
> 
> But dont let that stop anyone playing the victim. Life is so much better when you got the outrage dialed to MAX and a belief that you're so significant whole guberments are out to get you.


This outrage dial goes to Eleven.....


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

http://www.nationalsystem.amsa.gov.au/nationallaw.php the relevant docs seem to be here, I'd have thought the author of that cute chain letter might've pointed to something specific if they didn't want to be perceived as leveraging fisho paranoia for political gain.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I just listened to an excruciating nine minutes of 2GB for the phrase "section 10" and now I'm gonna trawl through a whole bunch of really dry PDFs. I think I'm being trolled.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Sent an email to AMSA



> There's a "media release" floating around various recreational fishing forums (I copied from viewtopic.php?f=3&t=62453) and I'm trying to determine if there's any truth to it. What does an angler filming their fishing activity and uploading to youtube or similar need to know? Would receiving income for this footage (such as by opting to become a "youtube partner") alter the rules they're subject to? There's a lot of documents to read, can you direct me to those relevant to kayak and boat based recreational anglers and how filming activity affects their legal standing?
> 
> "Media release" has been pasted down below.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

What really gets me about this garbage is the suggestion that peoples' votes should be decided by it. If you're basing your vote on something like fishing or YouTube, you probably shouldn't be allowed on the electoral roll. You probably shouldn't be allowed these either:









Maybe if you're good we can look into something like:


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

The act and regs spell it out. The press release borders on irresponsible and is not accurate. Just stakeholder pushing an agenda.


----------



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

I believe this came from the desk of a Nigerian Prince who needs you to hold a billion dollar fortune until he can reclaim it.

I saw this again on my local forum with people copying it on without first even confirming it's legitimacy. Having dealt personally with a range of government bodies recently this issue has never been raised. This so called release does not reflect the professionalism of a legitimate government body.


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

From what i understand, this came about when Al Mcglashan and Lee Raynor were approached by NSW police as to the survey specs of their vessels for the purposes of commercial gain and threatened with fines, apparently this was prompted by AMSA who were prepared to push this further to investigate how widespread this type of use was. The AMA then released the already attached press release, carefully worded to gather the publics attention to snuff this out before it got any bigger. From my understanding AMSA have now backed down on this issue due to the amount of exposure this recieved through the press release being posted on forums like this one, and facebook etc, and being contacted by hundreds of budding cinematographers wanting to find out what was going on.

Mission accomplished i would say.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Surely Al's boat would have to be of a commercial standard, it is primarily a filming boat and I'm sure he would be declaring it as such for tax purposes.
This would still have nothing to do with anyone on this forum. 
I probably use my kayak as much or more than anyone on here for commercial purposes and it doesn't concern me in the least.


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

keza said:


> Surely Al's boat would have to be of a commercial standard, it is primarily a filming boat and I'm sure he would be declaring it as such for tax purposes.
> This would still have nothing to do with anyone on this forum.
> I probably use my kayak as much or more than anyone on here for commercial purposes and it doesn't concern me in the least.


In hindsight your probably right Keza. I do also own a boat, and film from it, more than occasionally for commercial purposes, and have made a DVD from my kayak and sold it. I'm also a member here, so i put it up. There may be others in my position here, i thought it may be of interest, after 3 pages, i was probably right?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Can the coalition expect a small windfall of votes every time Al gets a bullshit parking ticket?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I was beginning to believe that I really was as dumb as I pretend to be, until curiosity got the better of me and I searched who this AG guy was. Now I'm thinking everyone else is dumb!


----------

